# GRASS SMELL during harvest



## orangejuice (Aug 29, 2008)

Just chopped my buds and was wondering why does it smell like grass and not so much weed?  Does the smell come during the curing process or is the plants just weak?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 29, 2008)

yes with a good cure you weed will smell like weed... it could take 2-4 weeks....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 29, 2008)

what did your trichs look like at harvest???


----------



## lyfr (Aug 29, 2008)

find a little bud and give it a squeeze and smell...that is what you should look forward too, if it dont smell when ya squeeze it it probably wont develop 1.  probably some of that super killer that hardly smells


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you harvest early? My plants are only 4 weeks and definately smell like weed.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

So do mine.. Smell tasty.lol


----------



## orangejuice (Aug 30, 2008)

trichs look milky and most hairs are orange, around 90%.  do you think i harvested early?


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah i have had the same problem you should wait till u see atleast 30 percent amber trichs.. the milky is just starting to fill with thc.. hope this helps.. and yes it will gain some of the smell but only when u break it up to smoke then u will be like omg..


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 30, 2008)

It could just be the way it was grown. Was it bagseed? Some plants smell different than others. Give it a good cure, and hope for the best. Glass jars are my favorite


----------



## Capone (Sep 9, 2008)

mine are curing now and smell like hay...i flowered for 9 weeks...just the strain..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had that experiences with outdoor strains, indoor does smell better, u gotta patient to milk more buds even if they look great and ready.. wait to milk more buds..


----------



## orangejuice (Sep 10, 2008)

Just dried the buds and put them in glass mason jars for a week now and they really do not smell like the strain (OG KUSH).  Sometime I can smell a small hit of it but not strong enough.  Should I cure them more or try to remoisten them?  Thankx


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 10, 2008)

The hay,/grass smell is from the chlorophil, this is not uncommon, sometimes when the buds are dried too fast, you can get this smell. don't worry, your buds are fine, it's the over all effect that we are looking for anyways right?
~T-Bone


----------



## Grower_Dude (Sep 11, 2008)

I have something a wee bit different--I hung for a week, brown bagged for a few more days, and am now storing in mason jars (opened twice a day to guard against mold). Oddly, my crop smells very much like tea--most closely to the bergamot in good Earl Gray. 

Has anybody else had a crop smell like that?


----------



## orangejuice (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, on my first crop.  Weed turing out shitty, grassy, hay, tea smell for sure.  nasty, just threw it out.


----------



## Grower_Dude (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder about that. When I look under the microscope, it is covered with trichromes, so that makes me think that it would be potent. It looks pretty good as well. 

I'll post back in a couple of weeks after it finishes curing.....


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

There is a big difference between a trichome that is being formed and one that is past its prime and starting to degrade, they are all trichromes but will result in very different effects.  As far as the green smell or grass smell you asked about T-Bone hit the nail on the head.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 12, 2008)

sounds like you harvested too early to me


----------



## Grower_Dude (Sep 13, 2008)

In my case, I have a mixture of clear, cloudy, and a few amber trichromes. I would have liked to have fewer clear and more milky,  but I didn't want very many more amber, so that's why I decided to harvest when I did.

I still have a number of plants flowering, all with clear trichs, so I'm going to wait on those for a bit.


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 13, 2008)

Also, don't forget that the plant finishes in different stages as well, i usually harvest each plant in thirds, first the top, as this gets the most sun, then look at the inner buds for prime ripeness, and then take those, usually after a few days or a week, depending on weather and amount of light(outdoor) but, just make sure to inspect each branch and take it only when it is ready, or if there is a frost coming, or terencial rain/wind (outdoor again). to me, this is what growing is about, i can't stop smiling when i am in the bush with handfulls of tight dank sweetness...oh, i'm gonna go have a look see. lata' gata'
~T-Bone


----------



## Grower_Dude (Sep 15, 2008)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> Also, don't forget that the plant finishes in different stages as well, i usually harvest each plant in thirds, first the top, as this gets the most sun, then look at the inner buds for prime ripeness, and then take those, usually after a few days or a week, depending on weather and amount of light(outdoor) but, just make sure to inspect each branch and take it only when it is ready, or if there is a frost coming, or terencial rain/wind (outdoor again). to me, this is what growing is about, i can't stop smiling when i am in the bush with handfulls of tight dank sweetness...oh, i'm gonna go have a look see. lata' gata'
> ~T-Bone



Such good advice! I hacked my whole primarily indica plant because all of the buds were maturing at approximately the same rate. I have two primarily sativa plants, and I've been picking on a bud-by-bud basis.

I have another five primarily indicas that are swelling up now; I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.

GD


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 15, 2008)

Never harvested that early, what did ya use as indicators?>\


----------

